# First two players ever have now been sent to development L



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/wolves-nbdl-110305.shtml


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Very interesting that these guys were kept over Ebi. Think Ndudi will go there anyway?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Very interesting that these guys were kept over Ebi. Think Ndudi will go there anyway?


Ebi would've been kept if they would've allowed him to go to the NBDL. But the way it would've been he'd be sitting on the IL all year long. He wouldn't contribute to the team, and he wouldn't improve his game.

Ndudi should go down there, or go to Europe. But he thinkgs he's an NBA player, and if he gets an offer from an NBA team, I'm sure he'll take it.


----------

